# 11 week old puppy-eating everything?!



## Woovic (Apr 8, 2020)

My pup is currently being trained to use pads. He is let into our garden but only with very very very close supervision. We have small stones and he tries to eat EVERYTHING. What do I do? It’s exhausting! 
I want to train him to use outside but he just can’t be trusted. Leaves. Grass. Stones. Sticks. Plants.
We took him for his first walk today and he was picking up everything. I know they learn and explore by mouthing but it’s too much. Do I let it slide with the leaves and grass?


----------



## AIRWALK73 (Sep 24, 2020)

Hi, did you ever resolve your puppy eating stones, I have the exact same problem and I spend the entire garden toilet break chasing around the garden to remove the stones from her mouth. I am worried she will swallow one and harm herself so would love to hear your experience since this post.

I am at the point where I think I will need to remove the 1 ton of stone border in my garden as no matter how close I supervise she will get to the stones and just finds my attempts to get her to leave them as a game further increasing the problem.


----------



## Woovic (Apr 8, 2020)

Luckily he stopped picking up stones after a few weeks. He’s now 8 and a half months. He still picks things up on walks sometimes but nowhere near as often. We taught leave it which he will do MOST of the time. There are still occasions where he will swallow things he shouldn’t though. I still wouldn’t leave him in the garden unattended. 

We also considered getting rid of our stones too. Glad we didn’t as he doesn’t bother with them anymore. He’s more interested in my plants!

Our dog also likes to grab things from the garden and run away as a game too. We ignore and distract with treats or a squeaky toy. We play chase games but only with his toys!


----------



## AIRWALK73 (Sep 24, 2020)

Glad to hear you got out of the other side relatively quickly...one less drama to cope with!!

I think i will invest in some new squeakies especially for these moments as currently any distractions i other seem much less appealing to Misty than the stones.

Funny how they move from one thing to another, luckily i don't have any plants... although I'm sure there will be something else for her to fixate on if she ever gets over the stone fetish.

Thanks for you positive update, gives me some hope things will change.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

The more attention you are giving to it the more likely the behaviour is to carry on, just distract and ignore and it will gradually die out as a behaviour


----------



## AIRWALK73 (Sep 24, 2020)

Ok, yes i have to he honest and say a lot of attention has been gained through this behaviour so this is something that can certainly be changed immediately.

Thanks for the advice.


----------

